# Japanese Knife Parts - Pronunciation



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's a helpful video from Jon & Sara Broida of Japanese Knife Imports telling us how to pronounce parts of Japanese knives.

[video=youtube;xhEpmZuPaZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhEpmZuPaZY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## slash (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you Dave for the video... i found that very interesting and also thanks to Jon and Sara, its handy having a Japanese wife to explain.... well done !


----------

